# Finally .... the elusive RANGER Cantilever bike!



## bobcycles (Sep 4, 2017)

WOW!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-RANGER...060071?hash=item51fe418e27:g:SNgAAOSw5TZZpur9


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

*1955 RANGER MENS TANK BICYCLE VINTAGE CHICAGO USA MEAD SCHWINN? RACK COWBOY 50S!*
*RARE TOP OF THE LINE! CHICAGO CYCLE SUPPLY SINCE 1889!*



 5 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
shadow27 (16726 )    100% Positive feedback
Item condition:  Used  “ORIGINAL PAINT!! AWESOME BIKE!”
Time left:5d 11h Sunday, 2:34PM
Price:  US $599.95  Buy It Now
6 watching  Experienced seller  30-day returns
Shipping:  $79.95 Standard Shipping |  
Item location: Fond du Lac, Wisconsin, United States  Ships to:   United States


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*  Description*


If you like rare TOP OF THE LINE bikes, check this one out! 

Here is an original VINTAGE  (I was told these bikes were only made in 1955. The serial number is A426556) men's RANGER bicycle with 26" wheels. This bike was made in CHICAGO USA I was told this is a ONE YEAR ONLY bicycle! It is in the original and very appealing Ranger Brown (from the era when Cowboy western stuff was so popular)  colored factory paint. This is only the 2nd one of these I have EVER seen anywhere and I am always on the lookout for cool old bikes! If you like hard to find TOP OF THE LINE unrestored original bikes, this may be a great bike for you. It was always stored inside in a clean dry area. With the insanely high price of gas (and the economy being bad) now is the time to ride a cool vintage bike!

*This bike has a cool mens cruiser style frame and forks with original paint and decals, frame mounted TANK with horn inside, (untested) original screen chainguard, "Crashrail" cruiser style seat, wide cruiser handlebars, full fenders, front carrier rack, rear carrier RACK, and more! This one has a cool Ranger "Chicago Cycle Supply Since 1899" head badge! Being the Ranger name, Mead colors, etc does this bike have something to do with Schwinn? or were they their own entity? 

*I bought this from one of the local bike guys. I REALLY like this bike! The cowboy theme bikes were so VERY popular back in the 1950s. (Roy Rogers, Hopalong Cassidy, the Lone Ranger, were the greatest thing at the time) Every kid wanted to be a cowboy, and every kid wanted a cowboy theme bike. They were expensive and few were lucky enough to get one. Consequently, they are a VERY rare find in any condition! 

*The tires are 26x2.125". They are vintage whitewall tires and do hold air. The bike has chrome raised center rims front and rear and a Bendix rear hub.

*The bike is an original SINGLE SPEED with coaster brakes. (pedal slightly backwards to stop the bike)

*DIMENSIONS The stand over height is approx 31 1/4". The distance from the floor to the top of the seat post clamp is approx 28". The distance from the center of the crank to the top of the seat post clamp is approx 17 1/2". The center of the handlebar stem to the center of the seat post is approx 23". The bike will accommodate most any rider comfortably. The seat height is easy to adjust.

*NOTED FLAWS It is not 100% flawless but is not bad for its age! The paint looks quite respectable for a 55+ year old bike. I LOVE the fact that it is original paint but it has  chips scratches  etc.  (see pics) Has some small white dots which should come off with a little time spent. The chrome is shiney but is not perfect show quality. (shows age, would need resto for show) Both wheels have a slight wobble when you spin them. (most every used bike out there seems to)  Overall an amazingly COOL ride with patina! If you click on any of the pics they get very large to show lots of detail. Please take a look at all pics for exact condition and email with any questions before you bid. 

*I hope you can appreciate this for what it is. This bike could be the star center attraction of your collection! They are RARE and very cool! They really went over the top to make this one great! I hope you enjoy and appreciate great bike!

*This appears to be a fairly nice original unmolested bicycle unless otherwise noted. A great bike to ride on relaxing days through the park or to the beach. Also would be a nice item to display in a shop, restaurant, rec room, sports bar, etc. Stand out from the crowd and be the envy of people who see you riding by. People will enjoy seeing you on your vintage bike! A great classic bike at a great price

*Why not ride a bike? You will live longer, feel better, and save $$$ vs of the insanely high cost of gasoline. If you are looking for a fun bike to ride and enjoy this may be it! A nice bike to cruise the beach or your local park!   Priced way less than a dime store bike that wont be around 5 years from now, much less 30+ years like this one! Please give this bike a good home and DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!  Classic bikes are very cool because not everyone on the block has one! People love to see and talk about and ride these classic bikes! They are more popular now than ever before!

*This may be a great Birthday or other special holiday gift for someone! It is never too soon to think ahead and get someone something they may really like!! This starts reasonably with ABSOLUTELY NO RESERVE so bid early and don't miss out! These are getting to be hard to find in any condition and to my knowledge, have not been reproduced.

*Sold as is simply because it is used. I try my very best to describe as accurately as possible and disclose anything I am aware of about the bike. PLEASE NOTE that many of the bikes I list have listed have been in long term storage and have not been regularly ridden in a while.(not a bad thing) They may need standard tuning, greasing, may have old tires, surface rust etc. I try to be as honest as possible and never want to disappoint anyone. If you have any questions regarding any specific things concerning the bike, please feel feel to ASK via emali before you bid. Keep in mind you are bidding on a 30+ year old bike that is not a brand new bicycle so it may need minor tuning, cables or cable adjustment, if tires are original, they may or may not have sidewall cracks, etc. I try to be as honest as I can and disclose anything I know about the bike. I want you to be happy with your new vintage purchase but please understand the bike may need some tlc to be road ready.

*By bidding please understand that you are purchasing a used bicycle that may or may not need tlc. If I notice an issue, I always try to note it in the auction listing. I want you to be excited about your new bike and hope you really enjoy your new vintage ride for years to come. Be sure to check out all pics and email with any questions you may have before you bid regarding condition, mechanical items, etc.

*NOTE REGARDING SHIPPING YOUR BIKE Your bike will be partially disassembled and shipped to you in a factory bicycle box. We try our best to package the bicycles carefully to avoid any unnecessary damage caused in transit however, scratches etc are possible to happen in transit which we have no control over once shipped. We try to package well so the bike arrives to you in the same condition as it left us.

*SHIPPING COSTS: Fed Ex, USPS, as well as UPS have recently raised their shipping rates due to the higher cost of fuel. Sorry for the slight increase in shipping costs.

*PLEASE NOTE, I WILL NO LONGER BE SHIPPING FULL SIZE BIKES OUTSIDE OF THE USA. This is due to the high cost of shipping and customs. If you are anywhere outside the lower 48 States including Alaska, Hawaii, or Puerto Rico contact me before you bid as shipping will cost more. Fed Ex just increased the rates. I can ship to AK, HI, or PR for approx $159.95. This is a 10+ day service and includes packing. This i the best deal I can get to ship to these locations._ Please do not bid if this is unacceptable._ I always try to keep things as reasonable as I can. If you have a friend or family member in the lower 48 states, I can ship to them for the amount stated in the listing. THANK YOU!


*I have lots of other rare bicycles, bike parts and bike accessories, as well as vintage car parts and unique items on auction this week! Check them out! b6 dx motorbike autocycle Combine items to save yourself $$$ on shipping! Email with any questions you may have.



Long description. I think it's Monark built. Cool Bike.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)

I just wished the bikes this guy sold were as good as his descriptions of them, i have had to return two lemons!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 6, 2017)

Mmmm...cool but not my kind of bike.


----------

